# Lyme Vaccine?



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey all, has anybody have any experiences with a Lyme vaccines? We are just about to move to an area of Ontario where there is a higher level of ticks. Looking for any experiences either way.

Thanks!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ryan Venables said:


> Hey all, has anybody have any experiences with a Lyme vaccines? We are just about to move to an area of Ontario where there is a higher level of ticks. Looking for any experiences either way.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f25/lyme-disease-vaccination-yay-nay-24076/


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Thx Connie... Haven't been on in a while. Didn't see that one


----------

